# Lion-Lops?



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm just wondering. Does anyone have any experience with Lion-Lops? Information would be nice, too. The only information that I could find basically just said that they are a mix between a Lionhead and a Holland Lop. Any additional information would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Princess is one but her ears just lopped when she was a baby and now their straight. I don't have any other info really except their very cute and friendly!

This was Princess when I first got her aged 15 weeks.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Aww! Princess is so cute! I really want one now!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Ya their gorgeus, the only thing is some of them get straight ears as they grow, their still called lionlops but they have big uppy ears lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

The one I saw has down ears and is a few years old. They should stay down if she's that old, right?


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 26, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The one I saw has down ears and is a few years old. They should stay down if she's that old, right?


I'm no expert but I would say it would take a few generations before they will stay down completely I say irishbunnys princess only had the cross between lionhead and lop, so she would be the first generation of lionlop. It's just my thought.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The one I saw has down ears and is a few years old. They should stay down if she's that old, right?


Ya they should stay down if their that old.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hooray! I love lops, and I love lionheads, so it just makes sense to find a rabbit with both traits! Two for the price of one!


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 26, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Hooray! I love lops, and I love lionheads, so it just makes sense to find a rabbit with both traits! Two for the price of one!


Yeah I'm thinking of getting one too. Or if not trying to breed one for myself!


----------



## murph72 (Dec 26, 2008)

You can also cross a mini lop with a lionhead and get a Lionlop. From my experience (I have actually tried both), the mini-lion mix is more likely to lop and stay lopped. They get a tad bigger than the Holland mix, but not a lot....maybe a half pound to a pound more. I think it's the genetics of the wider head on the mini that makes them more likely to lop and stay lopped. They tend to lop around 7 to 8 weeks and mine have all stayed lopped.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 26, 2008)

*murph72 wrote: *


> You can also cross a mini lop with a lionhead and get a Lionlop. From my experience (I have actually tried both), the mini-lion mix is more likely to lop and stay lopped. They get a tad bigger than the Holland mix, but not a lot....maybe a half pound to a pound more. I think it's the genetics of the wider head on the mini that makes them more likely to lop and stay lopped. They tend to lop around 7 to 8 weeksand mine have all stayed lopped.


Oh god I will have to try both to get lionlops.


----------



## murph72 (Dec 26, 2008)

If I could figure out how to post a darn picture....I have some of the mini-lion mix at 7 weeks and also at 12 weeks. The 7 week old is looking like an airplane  The 12 week old is completely lopped.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 26, 2008)

I own a lionlop. From what I've read about them, they are more than just a cross between a lionhead and a lop but a breed by themself (of course developed by crossing lionheads and lops)
My little girl had her ears down when I got her at 9 weeks and they never ever went up
This is a picture of Lint when she was about 10 weeks old or so


----------



## Sabine (Dec 26, 2008)

Just found an interesting link. Looks like the Mini Lionlop has become a recognized breed in some countries (also recognised by BRC)
http://www.sunnybankstud.co.uk/informationbreedstandard.htm


----------



## murph72 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sabine,

Here in the states Lionlops are not yet a recognized breed. As with Lionheads (who also started as across of breeds), Lionlops have been recognized first in Europe as you found on that website. 

Prior to crossing the two breeds myself, I read up about them online from breeders overseas...as well as talking to some of them via email. The initial cross has lead to breeders then breeding Lionlops to each other (as we now see with Lionhead breeding). As long as the Lionlop has a strong head, the offspring will also have a strong head. I've seen in the U.S., however, some that do not have strong heads that breeders are then breeding and the result is Lionlops who are either not fully lopped, or not lopped at all, with large erect ears. 

Moral of the story: not every Holland and Lionhead will result in strong Lionlops. Just like any other breeding, careful selection to match the best traits is key to getting the best mane and lopped ears. 

I think it's an interesting breed and I'm enjoying trying to find the best matches. The results have been some great pets that people are certainly enjoying. Although one girl once wrote me and told me I was trying to "destroy the Lionhead breed" that "worked so hard to get recognized," I see it as a breed that is just getting its start here in the U.S. I got a good chuckle at reminding her where that Lionhead breed came from.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you reckon my girl, Lint. matches the criteria for a proper lionlop? I got her froma peetshop and have no idea who the breeders were. I love lionlops but due to lack of experience wouldn't dare trying to just cross a lop with a lionhead and hope for the best. I have never yet seen another lionlop around my area. Otherwise it would be a tempting breeding project


----------



## murph72 (Dec 26, 2008)

Lint is a beautiful girl. She looks to be a Holland-Lion cross. She has a nice space between her two ears, so I'd imagine she'd pass that crown off to her offspring as long as she was mated with another lionlop with a strong crown. 

How big is Lint now? How old is she now?

I personally wouldn't just breed any Lionhead and any lop. However, I don't just breed any two lionheads either. It's the same as any other breeding, you're just looking to see who has the best characteristics to pass off to their young. I pesonally wouldn't be afraid of breeding your Lint with the nice crown and lopped ears that she has. She's a fine looking Lionlop...even if she did come from a pet store.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Do you reckon my girl, Lint. matches the criteria for a proper lionlop? I got her froma peetshop and have no idea who the breeders were. I love lionlops but due to lack of experience wouldn't dare trying to just cross a lop with a lionhead and hope for the best. I have never yet seen another lionlop around my area. Otherwise it would be a tempting breeding project


I think you should look out for a partner for lint meaning a male lionlop. I am thinking of trying to start breeding these. lionlops that is.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 27, 2008)

This is Billy Sunny - a lionlop.










His dad was a lionhead




Mom a holland lop....


----------



## Sabine (Dec 27, 2008)

*murph72 wrote: *


> Lint is a beautiful girl. She looks to be a Holland-Lion cross. She has a nice space between her two ears, so I'd imagine she'd pass that crown off to her offspring as long as she was mated with another lionlop with a strong crown.
> 
> How big is Lint now? How old is she now?
> 
> I personally wouldn't just breed any Lionhead and any lop. However, I don't just breed any two lionheads either. It's the same as any other breeding, you're just looking to see who has the best characteristics to pass off to their young. I pesonally wouldn't be afraid of breeding your Lint with the nice crown and lopped ears that she has. She's a fine looking Lionlop...even if she did come from a pet store.


Lint is about six months now i Haven't weighed her because she is so fidgety but I reckon she isn't more than a holland lop in weight and size


----------



## Sabine (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, Billy Sunny is amazing. I'm sure it was careful breeding rather than pure chance that her ears stayed down so much


----------



## Sabine (Dec 28, 2008)

Actually i have one more question to Peg: What did Billy Sunny's siblings look like? Where they as lopped as he was?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of one of his sisters...












I don't remember about his other siblings as they have been rehomed.

Here is the litter when they were really young.....I didn't know if they would lop or not.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 28, 2008)

She is beautiful. I assume the ears did lop fully in the end. I wonder if my girl, Lint, was also a Lionhead/Lop cross rather than from two lionlop parents. i remember one of her siblings had one ear up and one ear down. I actually wanted that one initially but he was already sold (the whole litter sold within a few hours) I am really happy I got Lint though, I don't know if it's characteristic for the breed, but she is the most affectionae bunny I have.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Wyatt!


----------



## Sabine (Dec 28, 2008)

Is that the same girl or just a look alike? i always thought Wyatt was a boy


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Umm that is my Wyatt a boy.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Umm that is my Wyatt a boy.


Oh sorry, he looked so similar to the rabbit in the picture above that I was wondering for a minute


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Umm that is my Wyatt a boy.
> ...


H:shock:ehe usually it is Elvis that gets confused for a girl.:biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2008)

*murph72 wrote: *


> Sabine,
> 
> Here in the states Lionlops are not yet a recognized breed.



I did want to point out that it's very unlikely that the Lionlop will ever be recognized in the US under the current rules for applying for ARBA breed status.



Pam


----------



## Sabine (Dec 29, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *murph72 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sabine,
> ...


Why is that? Because they can be created by simply breeding a lionhead and a lop? Aren't their features distinguished enough yet? Just being curious.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know the reasoning but I'd heard the same thing about them not being accepted. I know they are having a hard time even getting the Lionheads accepted.

I don't understand, alot of folks get upset when people seemingly breed just to breed..for fun, or just to have a litter or whatever....isn't that exactly what this is? Crossing these 2 breeds just for fun? Not trying to start a flame war or anything...I just don't understand how this is any different!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2008)

The Lionhead and the Lionlop are too similar (the earscarriage isthe only difference), so under the current rules both of those breeds could not be accepted.

Pam


----------



## murph72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the breed is far too new in the states to be worrying yet over ARBA's decision or indecision to accept it. By the time anyone in the states gets that serious to pursue it, ARBA may have changed their regulations.

As for breeding it for the fun of it....I can only speak for myself, but that is certainly not why I do it. I do not breed bunnies solely for show purposes. I often look for bunnies that would make great pets. Although some lionheads make nice pets if they are given a great deal of attention when they are young, I find their disposition to not be as easy going as that of my mini lops or holland lops. Some people love the manes of Lionheads and the personalities and lopped ears of the lopped ears of the lopped bunnies. The combining of the traits has given me some great bunnies whose owners have been ecstatic about them. They have gone on to homes that have spoiled them. Yes, they're a cross breed and yes I do tell their new owners that. However, not too long ago you could have said that about some other breeds, even my beloved Lionheads. 

I breed because I like matching great bunny owners with great bunnies. Yes, it is fulfilling and fun. However, it doesn't matter if that bunny is a full bred to me or a Lionlop cross. As long as the owner and pet are a good match for each other...that's all that matters to me. By the way, I also did research prior to this cross of what the results were in Europe. I'm not just crossing any bunny for the sheer joy of seeing what will result.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 29, 2008)

Murph i do like your attitude about breeding. This is very much what i have in mind myself as regards breeding.I have only one lionlop and she is my fav bunny. Maybe that's why I'm so slow to breed her and have selected another doe to breed with (I also know both her parents) We don't have any shows here either and I'd just be breeding for looks and personality


----------

